# Pelvicachromis taeniatus



## bcmoyer (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi all, this is my first post.

I have a pair of P. taeniatus "Moliwe". They're doing great. I have them in a planted twenty gallon with only an Otocinclus catfish to help keep the plants clear of algae. They've just spawned for the third time and I'm in the process of catching all the fry and seperating them into a breeder net for now until I get a grow-out tank set up. I was wondering if anybody has bred this species before and if so if they had any helpful suggestions or tips that I might be able to use. I'll see if I can post pictures of them sometime on here. I'm so proud of my little guys.

Thanks,
Brandon


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

If you've bred them three times already, I'm not sure you need any additional advice. Was there an area that you thought was a problem at all?


----------



## Shwaine (Apr 27, 2004)

I leave mine in with the parents until the parents lose interest in protecting them. Food-wise, I don't do anything particularly special other than adding Hikari First Bites to the normal flake food and pellets the parents are getting. The fry will graze most of the day whereever the parents currently have them located. The parents will keep the fry in a tight formation (a "fry ball" as many call it) and lead them around the tank to various grazing spots. When the parents are no longer keeping them in a tight formation, then you can remove them out to a seperate grow-out tank or you can leave them in. My pair has never bothered their older fry even when the tank is crawling with fry.


----------



## Randall (Jul 2, 2003)

Hello guys,

Shwaine gives good advise. If the Pelvicachromis taeniatus pair has a tank to themselves, it should not be necessary to use a breeder net. The fry are best left with the parents until the parents lose interest (typically four-six weeks after the free-swimming stage). At this time, the fry can be removed to grow-out quarters or not.

Brandon, congrats on the spawnings. The Moliwe morph is one of my favorites. :thumb:

All the best,

Randall Kohn


----------



## bcmoyer (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks for the responses. I started moving them into a breeder net but I did leave some in with the parents so they can still do their job (don't want them to get rusty). The first batch I had fell victim to the danios I had in there to cycle the tank. I moved them out, and the second batch was doing fine until they spawned again and the parents chased the remaining fry down and killed them. This batch is about two weeks old now and they're doing great. I've been giving them Boyd's Vita-diet and Prime Reef flakes soaked in Selcon.

I'd have to agree. The Moliwe morph is a very beautiful one. I'm so happy I decided to pick this pair up.


----------



## notropis (Nov 11, 2008)

I recently picked up a pair of Moliwe and they are my first cichlids. What would folks recommend for food for them? Thanks


----------



## Randall (Jul 2, 2003)

Hello notropis,

Pelvicachromis spp. do well on a omnivorous diet consisting of small shrimps (not brine shrimp), krill, plankton, and vegetable matter.

Good luck!

Randall


----------

